# من سرق جزمة المشير اليوم ؟؟!!



## يسطس الأنطونى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*من سرق جزمة المشير اليوم ؟؟!!  *
* 




*

* يتداول علي تويتر الان انباء عن سرقة جزمة المشير اثناء تاديته صلاة العيد اليوم ..وجارى البحث عن مرتكبى الواقعه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*
*خبر لذيذ أوووووووووووى*
*أموت واعرف بقى مشى ازاااااااااااى :smile02*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*لالالالالالالالا تعليق*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللى سرقها هو اللى سرق المدرعه اكيد :d
*


----------



## SALVATION (6 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه
الجيش فقد هيبته ومبقاش عارف يحرس معداته
----------
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## rania79 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه ومقاسها كام بقة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ومش سرقوه هو لييييييييييييه


----------



## Star Online (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*شرفك* *فلوسك* *مهماتك*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
قلبوه 
تعيش وتاخد غيره*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخواني  يمكن كان لابس  جزمة (منتظر الزيدي) بهل الحالة تسوى عملية السرقة هههههههههههههههههههههه لانها مشهورة*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اللى سرقها هيلاقوا مغمى عليه فى اول الشارع

لا بس خبر جامد اووى هههههههههههههه

شكرا يسطس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2011)

عاجـــــــــــل جدا <<<

 في اول ظهور للراجل اللي سرق الجزمة


 انا ببعت رسالة للمشير .. سلمنا السلطه ,,, نسلمك الجزمه:​


----------



## داود 2010 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

فى الجيس الي راح منة جزمتة راح منة شرفة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> الجيش فقد هيبته ومبقاش عارف يحرس معداته
> ----------
> 
> شكراا للخبر​


 
*متغلطش *

*مش عارف يحرس جزمته *

.


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2011)

Star Online قال:


> *شرفك* *فلوسك* *مهماتك*


 
*ما تكبَّرش الموضوع كده *

*هي فرصة ... علشان ما صرفوش جزمة العيد للمشير *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

.


----------



## Star Online (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يعني نستني قرار تشكيل لجنة للوقوف علي أسباب سرقة الجزمة 

ولا هاتتلفق لمختل عقليا


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ​​​
> عاجـــــــــــل جدا <<<
> في اول ظهور للراجل اللي سرق الجزمة
> انا ببعت رسالة للمشير .. *سلمنا* السلطه ,,, *نسلمك* الجزمه:​


 
*لو جدع ... إلبسها *

*هتجيبك لغاية عندي ... أنا مظبَّطها ... وساعتها هصرفلك مكافئة *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

.


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2011)

Star Online قال:


> يعني نستني قرار تشكيل لجنة للوقوف علي أسباب سرقة الجزمة
> ولا هاتتلفق لمختل *عقليا*


 
*لا لا لا *

*لمختل ماليًا *

*يا حرام ... معوش يشتري جزمة العيد *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

.


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللى سرقها هيلاقوا مغمى عليه فى اول الشارع
> 
> لا بس خبر جامد اووى هههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يسطس


 
*لا لا لا *

*هيلبسها ... ويضرب بيها إبنه *

*فيرد إبنه ويقول ... شلوت سعادتك دفعة للأمام *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

.


----------



## Critic (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مين اللى اكل الجبنة


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> مين اللى اكل الجبنة


 
*صباح الخييييييير *

*الفطار فول وبيض مش جبنة *

*إحنا بنحكِّي على جزمة ضايعة ... تعرف هية فين *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

.


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*خبر جامد جدااا
شكراااااااااا*​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*القله المندسه*
*و*
*الفلول*
* سابوا سرقه المدرعات*
* وسرقوا الجزم*
*الى يفرط فى مهماته يفرت فى شرفه*​


----------



## كوك (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*



..وجارى البحث عن مرتكبى الواقعه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 هههههههه
النهارده الجزمة بكره الساعه ههههههه على رائي المثاال 
 جارى البحث على الجزمة 
شكراا على الخبر​​*​


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *القله المندسه*
> 
> *و**الفلول*
> *سابوا سرقه المدرعات*
> ...


 
*إنها موقة الجزمة *

*لابد أن تعود الجزمة *

*حرام عليكم دي جديدة ... :36_1_38:*

.


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه أنا سرقتها :smile02​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
والله جدع اللى عملها​​*


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


>


*
يادى النيله دول بيتلككوا لتاجيل الانتخابات
ياجماعه اللى سرق الجزمه بتاعة الجزمه يرجعها ونقضى مصلحه
لان الجزمه حاليا من غير جزمه
تقرير رااااااااااااااااااائع​​*


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2011)

معرفش يحمى جزمته 

ازاى يحمى مصر  

ههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> معرفش يحمى جزمته
> 
> ازاى يحمى مصر
> 
> ...



*انا سمعت انهم هيستعينوا لجان شعبيه 
مدفوعه الاجر 
*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اكيد اللى سرق الجزمة 

من القلة المندسة معاه فى صلاة العيد

كما هو الحال فى كل واقعة تحدث او فلول النظام   ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *من سرق جزمة المشير اليوم ؟؟!!  *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*النيابه العكسريه: سارق جزمة القائد الاعلى للقوات المشلحة هو نفسه سارق المدرعة 

الخبير الاسترايتجى اللواء سامح سيف اليزل: سرقة جزمة المشير هو جزء من مؤامرة غربية لتقسيم مصر الى فردة يمين و فردة شمال

الدعوة السلفية: سرقة جزمة المشير هى مؤامرة صليبية لمنعه من الصلاه

لجنه تقصى الحقائق: تشتبه فى روح الشهيد مينا دانيال وتستدعيه للتحقيق معه

منقول*


----------



## ahraf ayad (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههه اللى تسرق جزمتة النهاردة بكرة يسرقوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا بلاش اسكت احسن *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*أشكركم يا جماعة على التعليقات*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## as-alasuwte (7 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعاً لاززززززززززم يسرق غيرها​


----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*حرامي غبي*
*كان سرق  المشير نفسه كمان..و اهو بدل الجزمه .. يبقوا جزمتين*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> اكيد اللى سرق الجزمة
> 
> من القلة المندسة معاه فى صلاة العيد
> 
> كما هو الحال فى كل واقعة تحدث او فلول النظام   ​




*خبر عاجل *
*تم التعرف علي القله المندسه *
وجاري التعامل معها











*


​*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ياحرام دول اكيد مظلومين
والله الناس رايقه اوي  ودمها عسل


----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## mm62maher (7 نوفمبر 2011)

فكرو معايا مين سرق جزمة المشير


----------



## mm62maher (7 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


>



يريت كل العالم مثلاها


----------

